# Taking bets on Scores



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Anyone actually think that the scores will be released tomorrow? 

:L:


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I would hope that the increase to 50$ would make them move faster :lol: but we will just have to wait and see. If they do mail them on the 1st i will probably receive it by saturday because i live in the city. ( I hope!)


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Test? what test...I don't remember taking any test :wl:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Nobody is getting hire from this list any way. So the longer they take to ceritify the list the more time the state resession can bounce back and start hiring POs.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

They only said scores would be sent out by tomorrow... list certification will be "no later than November 19" -- that is the real date to be concerned with!

-Mike


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

From the Civil Service Exam Webpage once I created an ID and logged on. Click

2. Public Safety Promotional & Non-Public Safety Applicant Exam Information

The Exam Status field denotes the following types of actions as applicable to the status of a recent examination. 
Scheduled: Your application has been accepted for this upcoming exam. 
Notices Sent: The notices to appear to take the examination have been sent to applicants. Clicking on the link will generate a duplicate online notice.
Exam Held: The examination was held.
*Marks Sent: The examination results have been mailed to examination takers. Marks are not available online.* 
List Established: The eligible list resulting from the examination has been created/established and is available for use to fill vacancies.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I just tried and just got my 2001 standings.... I see my 50 bux went to good use.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

union1, read it again -- scores will be mailed by August 1, lists will not be available until November 19th.

It is showing your 2001 information because that is the currently active list.

-Mike


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I just spoke with HRD on the phone to confirm my EMT status (I was bored at work and had been meaning to check to make sure they did not lose it), and on a whim, asked about the scores. I was told that they "would be lucky if they got any out the door by tomorrow". I commented that they were on time as usual (hah!), and he just laughed and made a remark about not to be surprised.

He "hoped" we would find scores in our mailboxes by the end of next week, but "can't make any promises". Due to the appeals process, anyone who has not gotten their score by August 11 should contact HRD.

Oh, and if you do not already know, their phone system sucks, so give yourself plenty of time to push numbers and wait on hold for 10 minutes only to be bounced to another menu! :? 

-Mike

P.S. The number is 617-727-3777, and they claim to answer between 8:45am and 5:00pm.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

It doesn't matter anyway! With the way my luck has been going with getting hired, I probably scored a 69!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And that's a bad thing because...? Oh, you were talking about the EXAM! Silly me! O 

I don't know, I don't care, I'm burned out, frustrated and generally pissed. Now watch, THIS will be the test I scored 100 on, too! Not that that would have made much of a difference on past exams, either... :BM:


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> And that's a bad thing because...? Oh, you were talking about the EXAM! Silly me! O


Be the best you ever had Dunny :shock:

Anyone else stuck in the station tonite on prisoner watch :wm:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

****Warning Stupid Question Ahead****

As far as certifications, Tomahawk mention EMT certs. What other certification do they accept? Does the R/I academy count as a Cert?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

R/I Academy training only gets you previous experience points if you have used that training to work as a Police Officer (BTW No Auxiliary does not count). The training standing alone does not give any type of preference.


----------

